

Fixed Case of Firefox Sudden Shutdown - graycat

Kitty cat walked across keyboard,
and then Firefox would shutdown after 
just 10 seconds or so.  Used another browser
to do a Google search for the cause and found that
the problem seemed common but for solutions
found 
only things like reinstall software,
update virus protection.  Since didn&#x27;t have
problems with other software doing shutdowns,
guessed that the problem was limited to
Firefox.<p>Just as a guess, and before the 10 seconds or
so were up, deleted the Firefox history for
the current day.<p>Problem solved.
======
klez
Well, it's nice you solved the problem, but it would have been more
informative to know what had actually happened.

~~~
graycat
Best I can guess, and I thought that guess was fairly clear, somehow the kitty
cat stepped on some keys that got Firefox confused about some Web page and to
shutdown. Then when Firefox started again, it kept trying to redisplay that
Web page where is was confused and just got confused again.

To know just why Firefox got confused likely would have to know some details
on what Firefox keeps on each Web page it remembers in its history, and I
don't have any such details.

But by deleting the history for the day, Firefox was no longer able to try to
return to one of the pages where it was confused and got _well_ again right
away.

From my Google search, I saw a lot of discussion of Firefox doing such
shutdowns, and all the suggestions for solutions were a _lot_ of work and
looked unnecessary or even unpromising because I'd made no changes in my
software collection or configuration. Or, Firefox was fine until my kitty cat
walked across the keys.

In the interest of a short post, I omitted this explanation.

This discovery seemed nice because from my Google search the problem is fairly
common and my solution was just dirt simple, much simpler than anything else I
found.

Since apparently just hitting some random keys can get Firefox _sick_ about
some one Web page, my solution should apply fairly frequently, maybe to a
significant fraction of all instances of the problem, especially to uses with
kitty cats, babies, etc.

Hope that makes things a little more clear.

